# N. Tetracanthius



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

in the first pic hes pictured with his "Wife", a female Jag.. these 2 have spawned many times.. i have 30 fry.. they are the slowest groing fry i have ever raised.. they are still under 1/4th an inch.. i had a batch of baby COns 2 days after the hybrids hatched.. and now the cons are around 2 inches.. slow groing hybrids.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the sawns
have any fry pic


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Very cool... Congrats!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awesome profile-quality pics of the cuban there


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

nice tetracanthus,,,, and splendida(from what i can see)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ah, the white-ish fish in the pic is a snook?

I want pics of the snook!

my lfs is selling some for $30, god I'd get one in a heartbeat if i had the tankspace


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Nice Tetracanthus .
I also have a breeding pair.
I will need to take some updated pics of them, the male is Huge.
the fry are kinda slow growing.
I had a nice grow out from the first batch and I put him with a Trimac about the same size, dam Trimac killed him last night









BUBBA


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice cuban


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> ah, the white-ish fish in the pic is a snook?
> 
> I want pics of the snook!
> 
> my lfs is selling some for $30, god I'd get one in a heartbeat if i had the tankspace


 Yes its Petenia Splendida( snook). They are very cool fish and have quite an appetite. Can be pretty aggressive though.

Well anyway here are some pics of mine, if ya wanna see em. Although there are many different varieties: orange/red/white/marbled..



















You oughta get one you have a 200gal, it would definately look cool in there


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey peacock since you own a cuban in a nice size tank,How aggressive they are really,are they calm cichlids other than beatiful???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are awesome shots, dovii kid! how big are yours? what are they being kept with? Are they sexed? which one is dominant?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish there...im not sure if this is 100% accurate or not, but from credible breeding sources i have heard that when your creating hybrids from fish which are not mature adults the size of the fish they produced will be greatly affected. This is why with other hybrids they say never breed the parent untill they are at least 1 year old, because the fry turn out to be not so good because of the small numbers of them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> nice fish there...im not sure if this is 100% accurate or not, but from credible breeding sources i have heard that when your creating hybrids from fish which are not mature adults the size of the fish they produced will be greatly affected. This is why with other hybrids they say never breed the parent untill they are at least 1 year old, because the fry turn out to be not so good because of the small numbers of them.


 well, the size of the female DOES relate to the quantity of eggs produced, if thats what you mean. Smaller females do produce smaller numbers of eggs...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

my male is not aggressive at all..



> nice fish there...im not sure if this is 100% accurate or not, but from credible breeding sources i have heard that when your creating hybrids from fish which are not mature adults the size of the fish they produced will be greatly affected. This is why with other hybrids they say never breed the parent untill they are at least 1 year old, because the fry turn out to be not so good because of the small numbers of them.


i totaly disagree.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> those are awesome shots, dovii kid! how big are yours? what are they being kept with? Are they sexed? which one is dominant?


 1) Mine has grown alot since I got him so I would estimate his size now to be around 6"-8"









2) At the moment I am keeping my snook with a 5" GT, 3 1/2" Salvini, and the same nicaraguense seen in the picture







.

3) As for sexing I have no idea









4) In my tank at the moment it seems to be the snook, but my sal is getting bolder by the day


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

sorry if im derailing the thread..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats a very nice fish peacock


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks man.

not many people have Tetras... weird to.. because they are VERY cool!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice _N. Tetracanthus_. I want a breeding pair


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

benefit said:


> Nice _N. Tetracanthus_. I want a breeding pair :nod:


 How much money do you have


----------

